# anyone in the group been healed with probiotics



## starwoman (Jul 15, 2007)

i Live in australia, and I am trying to get a saccoromyces boulardii here, but it is difficult. anyone have ideascheersStarwoman


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Starwoman,You can read my posting about beneficial probiotics here.Have you looked into the product *Florastor*? It contains S. Boulardii.Jeff


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Hmmm I'd be interested to know if you can get them here too!ETA: I just found this but I think it has to be prescribed by a naturopath (sp?)


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Florastor isn't the only manufactuer of S. Boulardii. I have never used the Florastor brand because it is dairy based and I am lactose intolerant.I don't see why your local natural food store can't order a different brand for you, if they don't already have it. It seems to be quite popular now. Jeff


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

I'd like to take probiotics but I'm nervous of taking them. When I eat live yoghurts it puffs and bloats my face - I've tried different makes and I either get the puffy face etc. or I experience a spaced out feeling, chills and muscle aches. Would probiotic in tablet form do this and should I look for a dairy free version as I wonder if it is the dairy or something in yoghurt that does this. I'd love just for once to be able to get to the bottom of this! Can anyone throw any light on this for me?


----------



## gilly07 (May 15, 2007)

Yes SB floractiv is S.Boulardii.Itsmavailable in health food shops.The brand is Bioceuticals. I dont have IBS but it has helped me with bloating.My daughter has IBS and is trying it at the moment .Too early to say Gilly


----------



## Haunted (Mar 29, 2007)

You can get this stuff called SB Floractiv in Australia. It contains S. Boulardii.However, I tried it and noticed absolutely no benefit.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Haunted can I ask where you got it from? Was it just a health food store?


----------



## starwoman (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks Jeff,I have now started taking some FlorActiv that I was able to purchase from a Mrs. Flannerys Health Shop at Robina near where I live on the Gold Coast in Australia.........my diahrrea seems a little better, after 3 days, I wonder if I cut down on sugar, bread, if I will have to continue with the probiotics forever,Anyone here have successful improvement with Probiotics







how long for etc?Great site.Cheers,Starwoman


----------



## starwoman (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi Haunted,I am sorry that you could not get any positive results from taking saccharomyces boulardii.......I hoipe I do........How long did you take it for?Also I have been watching my diet.Cheers,Starwoman


----------



## pb4 (Jan 15, 2004)

Jeff If you're lactose intolerant then you should take Primadophilus Reuteri made by natures way...I was severely lactose intolerant but since taking the primadophilus daily I no longer have that issue, nor high cholesterol which it also aids with as well as mouth sores/ulcers.


----------

